# Drill bit for landscape timbers ?



## Sven (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm currently using 5/8" spade bits to drill through landscape timbers (6"x6"). I'm wondering if there is a better high speed bit I could use to avoid repeatedly having to pull the bit and shavings out of the hole, especially when going down through 2 or 3 timbers at once ?

If I don't pull the bit and shavings out of the hole the going just gets too tough for the drill as it has to work against the clogging shavings as well as the drilling itself.


I suspect not, but I'd be glad to find out that I'm wrong since I have a lot of holes left 


-Sven


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

A paddle bit for 6x6's...
I think you just made Sir Charles Barkely's Five....
Come on ...get a self tapping auger bit....about an 18" one...


----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, you got me with the "Sir Charles Barkely" reference. Google just brought up something about a basketball player.

The auger bit on the other hand came though clear. I didn't realize they existed for power drills and only have them for manual whatever-it-is-called (svängborr in Swedish). Thanks for the answer.




-Sven


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey sven, did you ever find out anything about treating the ends? I'm still interested in that.


----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2007)

timber said:


> Hey sven, did you ever find out anything about treating the ends? I'm still interested in that.


Happy New Year.

Only what I found out here. The timbers we got are individually labeled as rated for "ground contact" but I haven't found the PT treatment level Mike S. mentioned marked on any of them, just the "for ground contact" label plus warnings about the preservative being corrosive to some fasteners. There is one label sticking out from under the pile of timbers that I won't get to until I've used most of them. I think that larger label has the actual treatment number for the lot.

The timbers are true heartwood and yes they are heavy, especially when I'm lugging them up the 30-degree slope 



-Sven


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

If you can't find a ship's auger bit that'll fit your drill,......
I've taken 1 made for a Bit Brace,+ cut the squared end off,....
Then it can be chucked up in a drill chuck......


----------



## Sven (Dec 25, 2007)

Bondo said:


> If you can't find a ship's auger bit that'll fit your drill,......


I found some listed at HarborFreight. Never shopped there but will drop by tonight to see if they have in stock what they list on line.



> I've taken 1 made for a Bit Brace,+ cut the squared end off,....
> Then it can be chucked up in a drill chuck......


"Brace", that's the word I was looking for !

Good backup plan ... thanks !




-Sven


----------

